# Upper peninsula privys



## Noleakjohn (Mar 31, 2013)

I just got permission to dig three privy sites in the keweenaw area, My Grandfather worked in the copper mines there, very old towns back to 1850's, any yopper diggers out ther with UP digging history, i know there is alot of rock so i'm wondering what the average depth of the local privys would be, any help with any UP privys would be apreciated, thanks.


----------



## mtfdfire22 (Mar 31, 2013)

not only are they usually shallow (4-6') they are generally empty. Most of the areas ive seen in the U.P. have dumps near by and which is usually off the side of a steep, rocky hill. The U.P. is a bottle graveyard unless you can find a good flat dump.


----------



## mtfdfire22 (Mar 31, 2013)

and by the way......the places I have dug in the U.P. include the Cedarville area on the east and the Bergland/ Ontonagon area on the west. I guess it really depends on where you are.


----------



## botlguy (Mar 31, 2013)

Certainly meaning no disrespect to what Nic / mtfdfire22 has poted but please don't be discouraged by his tough luck in that area. You might do much better and we certainly hope so. Sounds like all it will cost you is some time and sweat. Good Luck.     Jim


----------



## Noleakjohn (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks Nic! i get up to the Calumet area a couple of times a year, i have many kinfolk who are locals and they tell me about the old dumps with bottle diggers digging to finland "massive deep holes", as to the depth of the privys i don't think they would go very deep unless they put it over a old mine shaft lol.


----------



## Noleakjohn (Mar 31, 2013)

LOL thanks Jim!


----------



## MINNESOTA DIGGER (Mar 31, 2013)

it will be fun


----------



## mtfdfire22 (Mar 31, 2013)

In Ishpeming, I think their is a dump to the northeast of the trailer park. Their is a small lake called rock lake and right behind the trailer park their is a stream coming from that lake. You should find the dump their. As we know, The Gwinn, Ishepeming, and Negaunee area had bottling works and put out some serious product. you will find hutches in the dump if you dig deep enough.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 31, 2013)

A lot of those rocky places "use clean outs" where it is hard to dig to a decent depth for privys. The bucket goes under and out goes the crapola.


----------



## ironmountain (Apr 1, 2013)

ill go dig with you!  my inlaws live in Houghton and I dig on the old family farm (tons of dumps) and one of the private properties we hunt that's abandoned is nothing but old vehicle parts...thousands of them. I found the privy this past fall and will be hitting it this spring. Also found one on shore of Lake Superior in Liminga (where the farm is). Sits at an old cabin/shack site from the 1800's on an apple orchard on the shore. That orchard has been there since no idea how long...prior to caucasians living there...

 as far as depth goes... the privy sites on the farm that i've dug so far (haven't found the original one from the 1800'syet...still doing dumps) are at least 6'. I'm 6' on a "newer" one and still finding bones/shards/trinkets...

 the one i just started on this past late/fall is so far 4' deep and I started hitting acl's and shards at just under 3'..i'm still in the process of cleaning out the muck (sits near a dried up swamp that was turned into a pine plantation but still has the creek/stream beds feeding it..no water though.)...

 I did stick my spade into it against the wood lining and i was able to keep the blade against the lining for the depth of the shovel..this is from the depth I'm at now...so this must be 9' or so..


----------



## Noleakjohn (Apr 1, 2013)

Sounds good ironmountain i stay up in Lac labelle when i'm there i have to plan my time  i live 8 hrs away i would like to have a Mi digging partner the privy i have permission to dig is up by the old cliff mine past Mohawk, i think there mite be a old well there also.


----------



## ironmountain (Apr 2, 2013)

i know where you're talking about!! inlaws live in Houghton. Farm is in Liminga which is right by lake superior.

 https://maps.google.com/maps?q=liminga,+michigan&hl=en&ll=47.175099,-88.713484&spn=0.022783,0.055747&sll=45.00109,-86.270553&sspn=12.133489,28.54248&num=10&hq=liminga,&hnear=Michigan&t=h&z=15

 On this map, the farm is at the top/right corner of Wall St and Little America Rd. (this is about 11miles directly North of Houghton) the Portage canal is to the right, Lake Superior to the left.. the farm goes from that corner to the other Wall St label and north to Little America Rd going east/west.

 I have permission (almost all prive, some CFR) to hunt/be at..all the property west of the farm to lake superior. The squiggly road that is west of the pine plantation (the dark areas north a bit) is an old road to a guys house. The end of the rd is his house/driveway. The dark spots to the left of that is the apple orchard.  Privy at his house is mid 1800's at least.  he grew up and died there and my father in law's grandfather used to help out with apple picking there and father in law is 65...

 There's an old shack and a worn to nothing privy near the orchard too...

 the house with the car parts/privy i started on in the fall, is at the small north/south dirt 2track that is between wall st and wall st label to the west of the farm.
 the rows running left/right are the small pine plantation that used to be a swamp and the long narrow strip was the yard. I have permission from his ggrandson (a judge) to be there...

 the privy near the orchard and the guy's house would be a good place to start...or at your spot(s)... if you MD, Tear Lake is north of the farm and there used to be a boy scout camp there. Father in law's cousin owns all of that property now. Shouldn't be hard to get permission....

 didn't mean to write a novel. Just nice to see someone else who comes up here to possibly dig with!

 if you look up this website:http://www.coppercountryexplorer.com/
 they have a ton of info/pics about places they've explored. Most of the mines from Houghton to Copper Harbor. There are a few mines that were small towns right on the mine property. you can explore there and dig/MD etc...


----------



## Noleakjohn (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks for the info sounds like we could have a great time, we are looking to be up that way around June 28th, the coppercountryexplorer is real cool been to a few of the site's, i have some local kin folk looking for some good old dump sites for us.


----------



## ironmountain (Apr 5, 2013)

we should definitely get together and dig/hunt. If the 28th is definite, I'll make plans to get up there.  So many places up there to hunt. I see some of the pics of mine ruins/empty houses etc..and I get an urge to do some heavy exploring.  So many abandoned camps, houses, shacks in the woods up there.  

 There's an area up there called Red Ridge. If you find it on a map and layer it with Topo, you'll see how crazy it is.  It's like someone took their hand and made an impression into the ground.  You'll be standing on a ridge and see one on each side 200yds away.  The high spot of the area is called Beacon Hill. Beacon Hill was a center for the Trimountain Mining Co. and was a station on the Copper Range RR.  Still haven't explored that area for RR camps and mining camps...

 We did find a small camp in the middle of nowhere. 1-2miles in.  small rock and hand hewn log walls and an old privy hole.  Father in law said his grandfather used to hunt that area and they'd overnight in that shack.

 I should just take the kids up there for the summer and let my wife stay home and work!..


----------



## Noleakjohn (Jun 27, 2013)

Digging in the U.P. the week of July 1st , have a lot of leads if anybody has the time lets git digging hey! Happy 4th of July to all!


----------



## antlerman23 (Jun 27, 2013)

sounds like a good time, my friend! I hope you get some good stuff!


----------



## deenodean (Jun 27, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  Noleakjohn
> 
> Digging in the U.P. the week of July 1st , have a lot of leads if anybody has the time lets git digging hey! Happy 4th of July to all!


 
  Dont forget to bring your camera and post some pictures.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 27, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  deenodean
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 And the bug spray []


----------



## Owen (Jun 29, 2013)

Please let us know what you find/pics!!!  Got to echo the reference to www.coppercountryexplorer.com  A GREAT place to armchair explore!


----------

